# Confused about grit



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

I am very new to pigeons and birds, so I am still trying to get the diet right.

I thought that they needed oyster shell OR grit. I think I am wrong... What function does grit serve, and what's the best quality grit that I can get online?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pigeons need both oyster shell and red grit. Each offered daily, in a separate dishes. Should either become soiled or wet, remove immediately and replace.
The grit grinds the seed because pigeons eat seed whole. The oyster shell is for calcium. If your birds do not have direct sunlight, unfiltered by glass, they also need vitaminD3 to process the calcium.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Birds need grit & they also need sunlight.


----------



## kev01293 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi pigeonfriend, i also like to give my pigeons black or pink mineral powder as well as grit as it also contains calcium and other minerals that may be missing from their feed, i use redstone grit but any good quality grit will do,what are you feeding your birds on as they need a good quality corn to make sure they are getting all their nutrients kevin


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

"Grit" is a pretty general term. Grit mixes often contain crushed oyster shell. Then there is just plain crushed granite sold as "grit". My grit has crushed oystershell, granite, and activated charcoal. Coated with pink stuff and smells like licorice  Anyway, yes they need both. Some kind of rock as well as some sort of calcium source. The crushed oystershell is only good for calcium, so if you are supplementing with liquid/powder calcium, the shells are not really needed as long as they are getting the right amount already. The crushed rocks (granite seems to be the most common) are only good for helping in digestion. They are harder than the shells so they stick around in the gizzard longer to help grind the seeds. The charcoal in mine is used to detox the birds. Binds to toxins and neutralizes them. Which also effects medications so taking the grit out is a must if it contains charcoal (calcium also messes with a lot of meds we use for pigeons so it's best to just always take the grit out when medicating of any kind, also take away any additional vitamin/mineral supplements just in case).

Sunlight was mentioned, which is also quite important. D3 is the important thing they get from sunlight, but it seems like the birds are just more happy if they can get the real thing instead of just a D3 supplement. The sun bathing is probably a good stress reliever for them, just relaxing and lounging around. Vitamin D, Calcium, and Magnesium are like a package. Each one is needed for the body to properly utilize the others. So if you want to get the most out of your calcium supplement, you need to get the correct amount of magnesium and Vit D as well, and vise versa. This is of course for humans but I imagine it is the same for our pets too. Just the optimum amounts would be different of course...My grit, for example, has magnesium added so they should be getting the right amounts of each.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I buy my grit from the birdfarm that sold me my doves & the sales staff has always been very helpful in answering questions & they care for the birds welfare.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

As said, granite grit is for digesting the hard grains and seeds.

Oystershell is for them to consume for calcium as it is soluble and does not work as we'll to grind seeds for digesting them.

Calcium is needed ESP for hens laying eggs to help her body make the eggs hard, so she can lay them and not get egg bound. If the pair hatch young, the squabs grow so quick they need the calcium from their parents, in which they get from being fed by the parent birds.

Each should be in separate crocs to ingest as the need it.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Always keep in separate containers.


----------

